# openSUSE 11.2 Wiedergabe von mp3 über Netzwerk scheitert



## knoedelfan (1. September 2010)

*openSUSE 11.2 Wiedergabe von mp3 über Netzwerk scheitert*

Hallo

Ich habe openSUSE 11.2 über VMware am laufen.

Die mp3-Wiedergabe von mp3-Dateien, die lokal im Home-Laufwerk
von openSUSE 11.2 abgelegt sind, funktioniert mit Amarok.

Wenn ich mich über das Netzwerk mit einem Laufwerk verbinde, auf
dem die gleichen Dateien auf einem Windows-System hinterlegt sind,
beendet sich Amarok nach kurzer Zeit von selbst. Es erfolgt keine
Wiedergabe.

Kann obenSUSE über das Netzwerk keine mp3 wiedergeben?

Es war ja schon ein Klimmzug, mp3 lokal innerhalb von openSUSE
abspielen zu können. Die Dateien werden im Netzwerk ja korrekt
dargestellt. Mit Ubuntu 10.04 funktioniert die Netzwerk-Wiedergabe
einwandfrei (läuft ebenfalls in einer VMware also virtuellen Maschine)! 
Warum nicht mit openSUSE?

Was mache ich falsch? Muss da für die Netzwerkfunktionalität
noch ein Paket nachinstalliert werden?


----------



## dot (1. September 2010)

*AW: openSUSE 11.2 Wiedergabe von mp3 über Netzwerk scheitert*

Starte Amorak ueber die Konsole. Vielleicht beendet es sich mit einer Fehlermeldung.


----------



## knoedelfan (1. September 2010)

*AW: openSUSE 11.2 Wiedergabe von mp3 über Netzwerk scheitert*

Das Starten von Amarok geht ja normaler weise automatisch, wenn ich mp3-Dateien anklicke.
Das Amarok abstürzt, war leider falsch beschrieben. Amarok tut einfach nichts......

Ich kann allerdings ja auch auswählen, mit welchem Programm ich die Datei abspielen möchte.
Da ist ja noch Kaffein vorhanden. Auch mit Kaffein kann ich lokale Dateien abspielen. Jedoch
ebenfalls unter openSUSE keine Dateien über ein verbundenes Netzlaufwerk, auf dem sich die
gleichen mp3-Dateien befinden. Es muss also mit der Netzwerkfunktionalität von openSUSE
zu tun haben. Kaffein tut einfach nichts. Stürzt aber auch nicht ab.

Mit Amarok kann ich über den Amarok-Browser zwar Netzlaufwerke anwählen. Aber die
mp3-Dateien, die dann zu sehen sind, lassen sich nicht in die Wiedergabeliste schieben. 
Die lokalen mp3-Dateien schon, die Netzwerkdateien nicht! 

Dokumente und Bilder,die auf diesem Netzlaufwerk liegen, lassen sich ja auch öffnen. 
openSUSE öffnet sie nach anklicken mit dem jeweils richtigen Programm.


----------



## Bauer87 (2. September 2010)

*AW: openSUSE 11.2 Wiedergabe von mp3 über Netzwerk scheitert*

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das Problem hiermit zu tun hat, aber ich versuche es mal:



> If your network share is a NFS and SMB (or CIFS) network share, the problem may be that KDE’s MediaManager, which provides the backend for Amarok, does not correctly detect the network share. This usually happens when the network share was manually mounted and does not have an entry in /etc/fstab. Please add an entry for the network share to fstab. It does not have to be mounted automatically, it simply has to be there.


aus: Dynamic Collection - Amarok Wiki


PS: Die Entwickler von Amarok sind echt nett und sprechen (mindestens zum Teil) deutsch. Vielleicht schreibst du einfach mal einen Bugreport. (Mit Details, also wie du einbindest, dass Amarok hängt und nicht etwa abstürzt, was in der Konsole steht, welche Version du nutzt, etc, dürfte sich das Problem dann auch schnell eingekreist werden.)


----------



## knoedelfan (2. September 2010)

*AW: openSUSE 11.2 Wiedergabe von mp3 über Netzwerk scheitert*

Danke für den Tipp.

Ich habe die Anleitungen durchprobiert. Aber kann über Netzlaufwerke immer noch keine mp3 abspielen.

Werde mich noch ein wenig einarbeiten und dann einen Bugreport schreiben.


----------



## dot (2. September 2010)

*AW: openSUSE 11.2 Wiedergabe von mp3 über Netzwerk scheitert*

Mal das Netzlaufwerk per Hand ins System eingebunden und dann z.B. mit xmms die Datei von der Konsole mit direkter Angabe der Datei abspielen lassen? Per Google finde ich naemlich nicht wirklich so ein Fehlerbild.


----------



## CheGuarana (3. September 2010)

*AW: openSUSE 11.2 Wiedergabe von mp3 über Netzwerk scheitert*

Zu Amarok unter Suse kann ich nichts sagen, aber Banshee und VLC haben keine Probleme damit, Netzwerksstreams oder im Netzwerk freigegebene mp3-Dateien abzuspielen.

Installier dir einfach mal schnell VLC und probiers damit, wenns da auch nicht geht kanst du sicher sein, dass es nicht an deinem Player liegt.


----------



## Bauer87 (3. September 2010)

*AW: openSUSE 11.2 Wiedergabe von mp3 über Netzwerk scheitert*



Toxy schrieb:


> Installier dir einfach mal schnell VLC und probiers damit, wenns da auch nicht geht kanst du sicher sein, dass es nicht an deinem Player liegt.


Das ist dann die Windows-Methode. Wenn etwas nicht funktioniert, mache es halt nicht. Gewöhnt man sich dran, wenn Fehlerbehebung schwieriger ist, als ein Alternativprogramm zu finden. (Wobei Amarok eigentlich nicht zu ersetzen ist.)


----------



## knoedelfan (4. September 2010)

*AW: openSUSE 11.2 Wiedergabe von mp3 über Netzwerk scheitert*

Toxy. Falls es Dir möglich ist, lies bitte nochmals alles durch. Wenn Du zu SUSE oder/und Amarok nichts sagen kannst dann halt
Dich einfach an den Kabarettisten Nuhr; der sagt in solchen Fällen "halt einfach die Klappe".
Ich kann mit Ubuntu die Resourcen über das Netzwerk nutzen!
Mit openSUSE jedoch nicht. Das hat dann wohl nichts mit sonstigen Programmen zu tun. Ich drücke mich nicht so geheimnisvoll
aus, wie das so mancher Linux-Freak gerne tut. Ich erkläre, wo mein Problem liegt, rede aber auch Tacheles! Damit meine ich auch,
das ich auf unsachliche Einwände bisweilen unbequem reagiere!

Amarok ist sehr gut. Vergleichbar mit guten Windows-Playern. VLC hatte ich bereits installiert. 
Natürlich funktioniert auch mit VLC die Wiedergabe nicht. Das liegt eben an openSUSE und nicht
an irgend einem exotischen Programm; wie auch immer es auch heisen mag!

Nun bin ich rein interessehalber einen anderen Weg gegangen! Ich habe Ubuntu 10.04 als vollständig
lauffähiges Betriebssystem auf eine separate Festplatte installiert. Also nicht in einer virtuellen Maschine.
In einer VM wird ja die Hardware-Resource des Hostsystems genutzt. Also etwas völlig anderes, als es
mit einer reinen Linuxinstallation ist. Denn dort muss das Linuxsystem die Hardware selbst finden.....
(das hatte ich auch schon mit openSUSE probiert! und auch da führte kein Weg zum erfolgreichen
Abspielen übers Netzwerk).

Was soll ich sagen! Ich war überrascht. Ubuntu hat nicht nur alle Hardware selbstständig eingebunden...
selbst die On-Board Wlan-Karte funktionierte sofort (nach Eintragung der WLan-spezifischen Daten versteht sich!).
Die Netzwerkfestplatte des Windows-Rechners konnte gemountet werden. 
Und nach anklicken der ersten mp3-Datei teilte Ubuntu mit, das da noch ein Treiber nachgeladen werden müsse. 
Ubuntu teilt mit, daß sich der geneigte User über die Lizenz-Bestimmungen seines Landes schlau machen darf.
Nach Bestätigen hat Ubuntu mit dem Download begonnen!
Das gleiche nach anklicken einer m4p-Datei und einer .flv. Und danach konnten all diese Dateien
über das Netzwerk auch abgespielt werden. Sehr erfreulich!

openSUSE-Installation:
Unter openSUSE muss man die Funktionen kennen und selbst aus dem Paket-Haufen raussuchen.
Nach anklicken einer mp3-Datei teilt openSUSE dem geneigten Leser mit, daß dies eine Lizenz
erfordere. Nach dieser Meldung erfolgt keine weiter Aktion durch openSUSE. Also kein automatischer
Download oder sonstige Hilfestellung!
Der openSUSE-User darf also trotz GEZ und GEMA hier nur selbstätig einen Lizenz-
verstoß anstoßen. Jede DVD, CD-RW usw. beinhaltet bei uns GEMA-Gebühren. GEZ zahlt eh jeder.
mp3 war ursprünglich ein Unversitäts-Projekt. Universitäten werden hier aber nicht von der FDP bezahlt
sondern durch das Volk. Also ist es eine Lizenz des Volkes.
Der Media-Player von Windows meldet keinerlei Lizenzverstoß in der deutschen Version. Das gibt zu Denken!
Da ich schon über 40 Jahre GEZ und GEMA bezahle, sind mir diese abzockenden FDP-Wirtschaftskinder
und ihre gierigen Tentakel aber schon dermaßen was von egal....
Also darf man wieder in den Paket-Haufen von SUSE reingreifen. Nur wohin? Das ist die Frage!
Für einen absoluten Linux-Neubeginner ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Da ist Einarbeiten ohne Hilfe
einfach eine Qual.

Beim ersten Systemstart mit openSUSE waren alle Funktionen in RIESEN-LETTERN dargestellt!!
Die Bedienung des Systems somit unmöglich. Erst das Installieren des Nvidia-Treibers im Safemodus
hat da geholfen. Dieses Verhalten von openSUSE wurde mehrmals überprüft. Immer wieder mit dem gleichen
Fehlverhalten...... also AUTO-Modus oder Benutzergesteuerte Installationsschritte.... openSUSE wollte nicht;
ob es nun an der Nvidia-Grafikkarte liegt oder es mit INTEL- oder ATI-Grafikkarten besser
laufen würde, kann ich mangels Hardware und Vergleichsmöglichkeiten nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen.

Ubuntu 10.04-Installation vs openSUSE 11.2
Anders bei Ubuntu. Nach der Grundinstallation wurde der Desktop normal, also bedienbar dargestellt!

Das Einrichten eines Netzwerkdruckers (steckt am Windowsrechner über USB) scheiterte unter openSUSE. Kein Erfolg!
Selbst als ich diesen HP Laserjet 1020 direkt am PC mit openSUSE angeschlossen hatte, ging nichts!!! Dann hatte ich mit
der openSUSE-Hotline ein mehrstündiges Telefonat. Selbst mit dieser Hilfe (tausend unterschiedliche Wege wurden beschritten!!!!)
war kein Testausdruck möglich..... "Mensch, was macht ihr denn da nur, Jungs...." hörte ich den Hotline-Mitarbeiter murmeln..... damit
meinte er wohl die Paket-Schreiber und -Binder!!


Mit Ubuntu war es ein Kinderspiel. Über das WLan konnte der Host-Name des Windowsrechners gefunden werden; die Druckerfreigabe
wurde von Ubuntu erkannt und somit musste ich Ubuntu nur noch mitteilen, daß dort ein HP Laserjet 1020 ist..... stand Gottseidank in 
der Auswahlliste...... und schon kam die erste Testseite zum Vorschein. Einfach Klasse!

Ubuntu funktioniert da wesentlich Benutzerfreundlicher!

Also liegt nun openSUSE 11.2 wieder in der Schublade. Und Ubuntu 10.04 begeistert mich immer mehr.
Das Ubuntu war ja auf einer Heft-DVD für 10€.- zu kaufen. Hatte ich aus einer Laune heraus bei der
Tankstelle aus dem Regal geholt!

Auf dieser DVD ist auch Kbuntu......Aber trotz Namensähnlichkeit kein Vergleich mit Ubuntu! Ubuntu ist das
bei weitem ausgereiftere Linux.

Völlig problemlose Installation! Tolles Produkt! Dabei bleib ich mit Sicherheit. Einarbeiten macht da richtig Spaß!

Allerdings bin ich mit dem Ubuntu-Rechner mit gleichem Benutzernamen und Passwort wie auf dem Windows-Rechner
angemeldet. Also zwei unterschiedliche Blechbüchsen die in der gleichen "Workgroup" angemeldet sind!

Das führt dazu, das Ubuntu selbst die eigentlich versteckten Windowsverzeichnisse (also c$ und d$) anzeigt und diese  können
zum Teil über das Netzwerk sogar geöffnet werden!! Unter anderem werden da einige Windows-Pfade mit Schloß dargestellt,
lassen sich aber öffnen! Andere Pfade dagegen nicht! Aber insgesamt ist das Laufwerk C ja nicht für die Netzwerkfreigabe
vorgesehen! Da hab ich erst mal gestaunt!

Da muss ich mich noch drum kümmern! Das geht so natürlich nicht an!!  Denn diese Verzeichnisse haben eigentlich keine
Netzwerkfreigabe....... eigentlich!! Denn mit einem weiteren Windows-Rechner sehe ich diese Laufwerke natürlich nicht......;
(trotz ebenfalls gleichem Benutzernamen und Passwort) nur eben die gewollte Netzwerkfreigabe. Mit einem Windows-Rechner
kann ich den Rechnernamen also anklicken, bekomme dann aber nur die tatsächliche Freigabe, also Drucker und einen einzigen
Pfad dargestellt. Die $-Freigaben werden unter Windows-Netzzugriff nicht dargestellt!

Da prallen wohl zwei Welten aufeinander!
Ich denke mal, ich suche den Fehler auf der Windowsseite.

Nun habe ich ein schönes Netzwerk. 1x VISTA x64 Ultimate, 1x Windows 7 x64 Ultimate und 1x Ubuntu 10.04. Eine schöne Spielwiese.

Nichts gegen openSUSE...... aber es ist wohl ein Betriebsystem, das eher in der Serverwelt angesiedelt ist und entsprechendes
Expertenwissen voraussetzt. Und das habe ich (Linuxtechnisch) nicht. Und ich brauch es vorläufig auch nicht. 
Erst kleine Schritte mit Linux... dann "schau ma mal" würde Beckenbauer sagen!


Ach ja. Linux-Freaks weisen gerne drauf hin, das ich mir die 10€.- für die Heft-DVD hätte sparen können. Kann man ja alles Downloaden
hör ich die Freaks schon sagen......

Nein!! Ich habe kein DSL. Gibt es bei mir nichtmal für viel Geld!! Die Mobilfunk-Abdeckung ist mangelhaft bis ungenügend. 
Da geht nur EDGE. Und so komme ich mit gigantischen 14KB/s ins Internet. Ihr könnt euch ausrechnen, wie lange der Download 
einer kleinen 1GB-Datei mit solch einer Verbindung dauert. Ich lebe mitten in Bayern. Wetten, das alle 5 neuen Bundesländer eher DSL oder
schnelle Funkanbindung bekommen als die vielen vergessenen ländlichen Bereiche in den alten Bundesländern. Wer wettet mit?

Kohls Mädchen (die Bundeskanzlerin, die in Moskau Gehirnwäsche studiert hat) wird sich schon drum kümmern..... um Neu5Land..... nicht um den Rest!
Da lacht der Soli. Geld wird halt nur über karakterlosen Machtmissbrauch verteilt. Zum Vorteil der Herrschenden und zum Nachteil der Bezahl-Sklaven.


----------

